# Lipstick Dog...



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I found this while checking out a couple dog blogs!










Source: http://site.barkslope.com/


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*haha*

Kind of look like my grandmother did lol,how cute is that?


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought this would have a picture of lipstick on a Pit Bull!!


----------

